# RIP OFF ALERT SANFORD MAGNETICS



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Nathan Sanford.
Sanford Magnetics
65 Pacific Ave
Moncton, NB E1E 2G2
http://Sanfordmagnetics.com
(506) 855-3737

A sheep in wolfs clothing.
I should have seen the reviews earlier.
I'm a pro musician and have dealt with over 30 pickup manufacturers
All great.
What he does is suck you into thinking he's making you a set of pickups.
Takes the money.
Tells you a week later he has a tracking number.
And correspondence stops. Period.
And you never ever hear from him again.
This guy is an absolute disgrace to Canadians.
But here's one bad seed I want to expose.
Stealing money from people during a pandemic.
Unbelievable, truly.
Wish I saw these earlier.
Nathan this may end up costing you more than you think.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

That's a bummer. I understand he had some issues before with fulfilling orders. I was lucky -- I found Nathan really easy to deal with and I have a set of his humbuckers that I love.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Exactly what I thought. I know he had issues in 2017.
He sure convinced me on the phone.
My mistake was E-Transfer.
Never again.
Lesson learned.
I have such admiration for east coast people, especially touring there.
I took it as the gentleman's handshake so to speak.
I can't believe how many folks I have found that have been ripped off.
How does one do business like that.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Dom Polito said:


> Nathan Sanford.
> Sanford Magnetics
> 65 Pacific Ave
> Moncton, NB E1E 2G2
> ...


Sanford Magnetics and a story of self immolation.

Sanford Magnetics???


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The guy is a thief. Hopefully we can find some folks to defend him and get this thread trending. I’ll do my part


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Dom Polito said:


> Nathan this may end up costing you more than you think.


I hear tigers like sardine oil.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> *The guy is a thief.* Hopefully we can find some folks to *defend* him


I don't understand.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

I was shocked to see how many people have gone through the same thing. I have some great resources though,
lets see how that works out. More to come.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> I don't understand.


Check out the other threads


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

greco said:


> I don't understand.


He wants a brawl. He is bored.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Like I said, I have great resources.
I just got an e-transfer of my money back.
Goodbye Sanford Magnetics.
Hello Harmonic Design.
Careful doing business with this chap.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Dom Polito said:


> Like I said, I have great resources.
> I just got an e-transfer of my money back.
> Goodbye Sanford Magnetics.
> Hello Harmonic Design.
> Careful doing business with this chap.


Was it Carole baskin?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Dom Polito said:


> Like I said, I have great resources.
> I just got an e-transfer of my money back.
> Goodbye Sanford Magnetics.
> Hello Harmonic Design.
> Careful doing business with this chap.


Great news !!! 

Hows that Pro 600 , you using it ?


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

been cranking my Jammer lately


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> Was it Carole baskin?


Isn't everything? We all know where Convid came from.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> Was it Carole baskin?


She works for me, I only use the best


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> Was it Carole baskin?


Isn't everything? We all know where Covid-19 came from.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Dom Polito said:


> been cranking my Jammer lately



Sounds like you could hurt yourself if you're not careful....


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> Sounds like you could hurt yourself if you're not careful....


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Dom Polito said:


> Like I said, I have great resources.
> I just got an e-transfer of my money back.
> Goodbye Sanford Magnetics.
> Hello Harmonic Design.
> Careful doing business with this chap.


There’s some great Canadian pickup winders, don’t let that *** sour you to buying local.

Vineham pickups is east coast and awesome
Mjs pickups
Pickup wizard
McNelly pickups
- all in Ontario and absolutely fantastic

There’s more but I have personally dealt with the above and have only great things to say about them.

Nathan


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks nnieman, Im familiar with the last 2 but not the first 2.
Thanks for the info.
Lets keep it Canadian if we can right?


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

nnieman said:


> There’s some great Canadian pickup winders, don’t let that *** sour you to buying local.
> 
> Vineham pickups is east coast and awesome
> Mjs pickups
> ...


Mj's site is down. Are they still in business?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Dom Polito said:


> Mj's site is down. Are they still in business?


MJS Custom Handwound Guitar and Bass Pickups – Handwound Custom Guitar & Bass Pickups


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

nnieman said:


> MJS Custom Handwound Guitar and Bass Pickups – Handwound Custom Guitar & Bass Pickups


Thanks but not getting on. Are connecting?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dom Polito said:


> Thanks but not getting on. Are connecting?


Works for me.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Dom Polito said:


> Thanks but not getting on. Are connecting?


*Contact Us:*
*MJS Custom Guitars & Pickups Inc.*

[email protected]


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

sulphur said:


> Works for me.


Dang, Ill figure it out.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

sulphur said:


> Works for me.


vpn issues, fixed


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If someone still has access to The Gear Page they should post a fresh PSA about Fred Sandford"s Junkyard Magnetics.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> I hear tigers like sardine oil.


Just finished watching that show, some crazy s*^+!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

vokey design said:


> Just finished watching that show, some crazy s*^+!


good for you guys. I wanted to start posting memes from the show but didn’t think anyone here would be on board with it


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Dom Polito said:


> Thanks nnieman, Im familiar with the last 2 but not the first 2.
> Thanks for the info.
> Lets keep it Canadian if we can right?


My last 5 pickup installs were all Vineham


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Dom Polito I have some vineham clips if it helps any.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

That would be greatly appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Carole Baskin: if O.J. Simpson was a white woman.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Did Sanford magnetics feed Carole baskins husband to a tiger? Can someone start a poll thread please.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

And here comes the cavalry!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

vokey design said:


> Just finished watching that show, some crazy s*^+!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

nnieman said:


> There’s some great Canadian pickup winders, don’t let that *** sour you to buying local.
> 
> Vineham pickups is east coast and awesome
> Mjs pickups
> ...


here's another to add to your list....https://www.toneemporium.com/ 100%! Cheers.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dom Polito said:


> Like I said, I have great resources.
> I just got an e-transfer of my money back.
> Goodbye Sanford Magnetics.
> Hello Harmonic Design.
> Careful doing business with this chap.


Now you're talking, Scott is great!

I'm a fan of yours btw, I've seen many a Classic Albums Live concert here in London. Always first rate stuff.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


>


OMG Dwight the tiger King, awesome.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Dom Polito said:


> And here comes the cavalry!







  








Pook Burst




__
Dom Polito


__
Jan 17, 2016


__
1








loudtubeamps said:


> here's another to add to your list....https://www.toneemporium.com/ 100%! Cheers.


Great!


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

loudtubeamps said:


> here's another to add to your list....https://www.toneemporium.com/ 100%! Cheers.


Thanks. Never usually have time to research these website. But now i do.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Now you're talking, Scott is great!
> 
> I'm a fan of yours btw, I've seen many a Classic Albums Live concert here in London. Always first rate stuff.


Thanks Davetcan. Greatly appreciated. Were blessed to be playing some of the greatest music.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have MJS on my way to work. Smitty has done a lot of work for me. He’s a master winder and luthier. And understands his stuff tremendously.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

sambonee said:


> I have MJS on my way to work. Smitty has done a lot of work for me. He’s a master winder and luthier. And understands his stuff tremendously.


His name seems to ring a bell.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

What about the guy in hamilton, his name escapes me right now... jon something?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Moore? I didn't think he did it anymore. I had a set of his and they were great


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Moore? I didn't think he did it anymore. I had a set of his and they were great


Jons stuff is great. JS Moore.
I have a set of his PAF's.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

here are some sound clips from the MJS "big single" P90 replacement. he does the traditional one as well as this one that is like a huge strat pickup. I was comparing to Motor city (which are stelar) and Lollar. same amp and settings.I think it was a 1962 Brown Super
it's a playlist.
..soundcloud.com/collings-933/sets/p-90-tests-lollar-69-sg-70

here is one of his tracks

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fcollings-933%2Fp90-mjs-vol-up-nek


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have V59's in my AJC (99% sure that's what they are) and it sounds very vintage, and very good.

Here's some vineham broadcaster stuff. I should make some better ones haha.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fayr-tele-demo-cocaine-cowgirl


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fayr-tele-dry-rock-riff


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@Moosehead @vadsy

Jon Moore from Hamilton is still around, he rewired an SG Custom for me last winter. His day job was seasonal in nature so he could be slow to respond during his busy time.

Jon also made me a killer set of HB-sized FilterTrons to replace the stock MHS pickups in an ES-Les Paul (the stock pups were a little too woolly, esp. the neck).

www.tonefordays.com
[email protected]

If that doesn’t work I can PM you his cell number.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

sambonee said:


> here are some sound clips from the MJS "big single" P90 replacement. he does the traditional one as well as this one that is like a huge strat pickup. I was comparing to Motor city (which are stelar) and Lollar. same amp and settings.I think it was a 1962 Brown Super
> it's a playlist.
> ..soundcloud.com/collings-933/sets/p-90-tests-lollar-69-sg-70
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

FTR Tone Emporiums are made in China & repackaged here. Nice guy to deal with but I prefer to support a local winder vs. reseller.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

The best thing about this thread is that it started as a not so great experience,
and now turning into a positive one. Way to go fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> FTR Tone Emporiums are made in China & repackaged here. Nice guy to deal with but I prefer to support a local winder vs. reseller.


Didn't know that.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@Dom Polito just noticed your avatar. Caught CAL a few times, you kicked ass!


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I can vouch for MJS. Smitty is a great guy and definitely knows what he is doing.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Dom Polito said:


> Didn't know that.


Same here. The pickups were O...K, you could say decent value for the money, but I actually preferred the stock hot A3 pups in a Hwy 1 Strat over the TEs.

They’re a good choice to upgrade the stock ceramic pups in MIM Strat if you’re on a tight budget, but IME there are many better choices for a few rubles more.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm a picky bastard to say the least. I know what I like when I hear it. I have to agree sometimes stock is great too.
I found my old made for goto PAFS from my old Tokai. Took the covers off, they were double cream underneath.
They sound and look great.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Has Reilander been mentioned yet? I dealt with him directly for some custom lefty staggered noiseless Strat pickups a few years back. The pickups got moved along because I decided I just preferred standard single coils but he was a pleasure to deal with. I was very happy with the personal service and the end product.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks JBF I think they were mentioned and if they werent I was on their website site today. Thx.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

here's some "more" props for JS Moore

I have some of his humbuckers, and he custom made me a set of Firebird pickups too


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

bolero said:


> here's some "more" props for JS Moore
> 
> I have some of his humbuckers, and he custom made me a set of Firebird pickups too


Awesome.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Couple of ditties I did for Jon.

http://www.tonefordays.com/Sidewinder_Blues_Clean.-M-FM.mp3

http://www.tonefordays.com/Sidewinder_Blues_Dirty.-M-Mix_Up-FM.mp3


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Im looki


Dom Polito said:


> Couple of ditties I did for Jon.
> 
> http://www.tonefordays.com/Sidewinder_Blues_Clean.-M-FM.mp3
> 
> http://www.tonefordays.com/Sidewinder_Blues_Dirty.-M-Mix_Up-FM.mp3


I'm looking for that type of sound in a P90, hence why Sanford Magnetics was in the picture, but that was a total fail.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you are open to other options, Lollar Imperials are really special. I have some Imperials in my SG and they are killer.

Humbucker Pickups: Handmade in USA | Lollar Pickups


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

player99 said:


> If you are open to other options, Lollar Imperials are really special. I have some Imperials in my SG and they are killer.
> 
> Humbucker Pickups: Handmade in USA | Lollar Pickups


We'll Im probably hooked up to about 20 different builders. Lollar one of them.
Always like to explore other avenues. 
I've never had p90s, so seeing where this will go.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a set of Lollar P90s, a '50s wind in the bridge and an Underwound in the neck. They were terrific pickups.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Dom Polito said:


> Couple of ditties I did for Jon.
> 
> http://www.tonefordays.com/Sidewinder_Blues_Clean.-M-FM.mp3
> 
> http://www.tonefordays.com/Sidewinder_Blues_Dirty.-M-Mix_Up-FM.mp3


Thanks for sharing that, pretty close to Gilmour sound.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Is JS Moore still in business?

I have a set of P90 in the Monty SG (yeah, she's back) and they are incredible.
I tried to order a set of humbuckers from him and no answer whatsoever. Phone, email, fax, pigeon, smoke signal....nothing.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks BobChuck. So I had trouble getting on his website. I actually messaged him last week.
He said it was working. I figured out it was blocking me because of my VPN.
Damn, lets see that Monty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Any audio or video of the pups?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Seems like a reasonable place to ask:

I want to make some better clips of the broadcaster set in my tele. Would people want to hear just the guitar, in a mix, or both? Short samples, nothing complex. Fender/Marshall thing.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Budda said:


> Seems like a reasonable place to ask:
> 
> I want to make some better clips of the broadcaster set in my tele. Would people want to hear just the guitar, in a mix, or both? Short samples, nothing complex. Fender/Marshall thing.


Always both


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

BobChuck said:


> Is JS Moore still in business?
> 
> I have a set of P90 in the Monty SG (yeah, she's back) and they are incredible.
> I tried to order a set of humbuckers from him and no answer whatsoever. Phone, email, fax, pigeon, smoke signal....nothing.


I have a p90, made about a year or two ago by JS Moore, it took about 4 months to get it though.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Not a CDN winder, but Wolfe Tone makes some great P-90s.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> Seems like a reasonable place to ask:
> 
> I want to make some better clips of the broadcaster set in my tele. Would people want to hear just the guitar, in a mix, or both? Short samples, nothing complex. Fender/Marshall thing.


 hey, Vineham tele pickups have been on my radar for a while, yes please post some clips!

isolated & mixed would be cool. especially if from the same track


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Not a CDN winder, but Wolfe Tone makes some great P-90s.


 agree, Wolfetones are great: I really dig his humbucker "Legend" model


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bolero said:


> hey, Vineham tele pickups have been on my radar for a while, yes please post some clips!
> 
> isolated & mixed would be cool. especially if from the same track


Expect a new thread this afternoon in the music section


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> Expect a new thread this afternoon in the music section


Woot!

thanks man


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Vineham Broadcaster demos (axe fx 3)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like Wolfe is still in business. He makes great pups but is in the US.

https://www.wolfetone.com/

I did this many years ago demoing his Greywolf neck pup.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have pals in VA that swear by wolfe.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

I know Wolfe. Heres something with his pickps.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Wolfe is giving a roll of toilet paper with every new set lmao.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dom Polito said:


> Wolfe is giving a roll of toilet paper with every new set lmao.


He's a great guy. Was into sword making at one time too, not sure if he still is.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Vally said:


> My last 5 pickup installs were all Vineham



I am happy with the pickups I have but if I decide to make a switch, or buy another guitar that needs a swap, I will definitely order from him. I have a set of his 'Classic T' Tele pickups and they are _fantastic_. And his customer service, communication, pricing, turnaround time, etc. are all as good as the pickups. I cannot recommend him highly enough. I am sure others here would agree.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

VHTO said:


> Very sorry to hear about the layoff -- I hope that things turn around soon for you





Dom Polito said:


> Im looki
> 
> I'm looking for that type of sound in a P90, hence why Sanford Magnetics was in the picture, but that was a total fail.


Check out McNellys swagger stagger.
That clip sounds like it (to my ears anyway).

I just installed a set of McNelly p90s into a custom build.
A2 bridge and neck, vintage wind.
They are absolutely fantastic.

Nathan


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

colchar said:


> I am happy with the pickups I have but if I decide to make a switch, or buy another guitar that needs a swap, I will definitely order from him. I have a set of his 'Classic T' Tele pickups and they are _fantastic_. And his customer service, communication, pricing, turnaround time, etc. are all as good as the pickups. I cannot recommend him highly enough. I am sure others here would agree.


Awesome thanks.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

davetcan said:


> He's a great guy. Was into sword making at one time too, not sure if he still is.


We got to hang out one time in Seattle. He lent me his badass Vintage Supro.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

nnieman said:


> Check out McNellys swagger stagger.
> That clip sounds like it (to my ears anyway).
> 
> I just installed a set of McNelly p90s into a custom build.
> ...


Thanks Nathan


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll offer a nod to @CheopisIV at Sigil Pickups too. Great Canadian winder


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Looks like Wolfe is still in business. He makes great pups but is in the US.
> 
> https://www.wolfetone.com/
> 
> I did this many years ago demoing his Greywolf neck pup.


Those pickups now reside in my “keeper” SG, they were a fantastic upgrade over the stock Bustbuckers.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Dom Polito said:


> I know Wolfe. Heres something with his pickps.


Was that at Centre in the Square this February?


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> Those pickups now reside in my “keeper” SG, they were a fantastic upgrade over the stock Bustbuckers.


Beauty!


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> Was that at Centre in the Square this February?


Honestly Id have to go back. It was from 2011.


----------



## TopSecret (Jan 29, 2019)

Moncton local here. Sanford has a terrible reputation around town for being a thief, gambling addict and apparently has a ton of legal problems. 

Sanford Magnetics/Sanford Musical Instruments has been out of business since 2017, closed up the Pacific Ave spot and moved in to his parents' basement. Kept taking orders for a year after he closed saying he had broke his arm. I saw him around town all the time-no cast-still riding his bike. He shut off the reviews and comments on his facebook page because they were all negative.

Seriously people need to spread the word and stop sending him money for stuff he isn't making. Hes a scam artist.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If the gambling addiction thing is true it would certainly explain a great deal. I spent a lot of time with people close to me who have suffered from various forms of addiction and it’s a scary thing.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

TopSecret said:


> Moncton local here. Sanford has a terrible reputation around town for being a thief, gambling addict and apparently has a ton of legal problems.
> 
> Sanford Magnetics/Sanford Musical Instruments has been out of business since 2017, closed up the Pacific Ave spot and moved in to his parents' basement. Kept taking orders for a year after he closed saying he had broke his arm. I saw him around town all the time-no cast-still riding his bike. He shut off the reviews and comments on his facebook page because they were all negative.
> 
> Seriously people need to spread the word and stop sending him money for stuff he isn't making. Hes a scam artist.


When they ask, we can say our source is top secret.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

come on out @Sanford Magnetics


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Doubtful...


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> When they ask, we can say our source is top secret.


Jerry Jerry Jerry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Dom Polito said:


> Jerry Jerry Jerry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy did I ever get lucky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Home
No tits up. in the way we operate .... We been making pickups & repairing them since the early 90's .


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Seems like Nathan Sanford has marked all his pickups as sold out after this fiasco. Does that make me the whistle blower?
Frenchy stay out of this


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Dom Polito said:


> Seems like Nathan Sanford has marked all his pickups as sold out after this fiasco. Does that make me the whistle blower?
> Frenchy stay out of this


It’s not the first time he’s marked his pickups as sold out. This has been going on for a while, and so I’ll take credit as the original whistle blower. 
Is it okay to warn others about a bad company to deal with?

But seriously, I wrote that post almost 2.5 years ago, and had been having trouble with Sanford for almost a year before that. It prompted Nathan to write his “self immolation” thread, and he started refunding some money (he refunded me at least, but apparently not everyone).

I didn’t see my initial loss and frustration on a pickup order as a reason to attempt to destroy someone, so I tried to give Nathan the benefit of the doubt and encouraged him to do better. Clearly that didn’t help as he continues to scam people. Sad.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Dom Polito said:


> Seems like Nathan Sanford has marked all his pickups as sold out after this fiasco. Does that make me the whistle blower?
> Frenchy stay out of this



I... Personally... would not brag about blowing any bodies whistle !!!


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Damn you Frenchy!


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Troyhead, your right. But even after all this time would constitute as a fail.


----------



## MRPINK (Apr 11, 2020)

Guess who's updated his site and taking orders again! Watch out, he's continuing to take payments and not provide product. 

How many of you out there still haven't had Nate make good?


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

And so it begins.....................again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

This fellow must have mental health issues or substance abuse problems? Social media is capable of destroying legitimate companies , how does he manage to keep starting up?

It's too bad, sounds like he has a decent product.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

MarkM said:


> This fellow must have mental health issues or substance abuse problems? Social media is capable of destroying legitimate companies , how does he manage to keep starting up?
> 
> It's too bad, sounds like he has a decent product.


Because some people ignore all the red flags anyway.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Budda said:


> Because some people ignore all the red flags anyway.


Until they get taken too and then wind up on this thread.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Some like to blow others whistle i gather ...


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

MarkM said:


> This fellow must have mental health issues or substance abuse problems? Social media is capable of destroying legitimate companies , how does he manage to keep starting up?
> 
> It's too bad, sounds like he has a decent product.


Agreed Mark, some of the tones I heard is what got me there in the first place. Like you said. Too bad.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

TopSecret said:


> Moncton local here. Sanford has a terrible reputation around town for being a thief, gambling addict and apparently has a ton of legal problems.
> 
> Sanford Magnetics/Sanford Musical Instruments has been out of business since 2017, closed up the Pacific Ave spot and moved in to his parents' basement. Kept taking orders for a year after he closed saying he had broke his arm. I saw him around town all the time-no cast-still riding his bike. He shut off the reviews and comments on his facebook page because they were all negative.
> 
> Seriously people need to spread the word and stop sending him money for stuff he isn't making. Hes a scam artist.


I try to stay off the internet, but someone pointed this out, so I’ll address it.

I closed up the shop because it was sketchy AF, got broken into, and the illegal weed place was taking over the entire building.

I didn’t move into my parents basement. They bought a bank repo house to fix up and flip, they couldn’t finish the project as some things came up, so it we worked out a deal, I ship everything, didn’t need store frontage, so it was cheaperthan shop rent+apartment rent. I was in my place for almost a year before I broke my arm. It was the summer of 2016 that I moved out of the shop.

I was initially told it was going to be 6-8 weeks that I’d be out of commission with a broken elbow....after the bones healed, my arm still wasn’t getting better....after months of not healing like they said it would, they finally told me it was going to be 2-3 years before the nerve damage would work itself out...snd that’s been accurate.

when I was told that it was going to be a long recovery...I issued refunds, $20k worth.

since then, I try to pick away as best I can...and it’s been getting better. At one point, it was easy to take an order and have it filled rather quickly...but then that got out of hand when I couldn’t keep up. Now I charge people when I can ship..don’t get buried in the pressure of having dozens of people messaging you constantly when you’re gonna have their stuff done...and then making my arm worse trying to work when I shouldn’t.

I’ve never stolen anything...I’ve never purposely tried to screw anyone...and have cleared up all of the messes I could. Like Don here, who sent me 47 messages on a Sunday after I left my phone Somewhere for a couple of days...sending me batshit crazy messages that I was reading his texts but ignoring him...either way, it was taken care of.

I really try to stay off the internet...people love to pile on, make crazy assumptions and love to watch a train wreck. I keep a low profile, try to stay out of the way...try to right the ship.

I have an idea who this poster is...if I’m right, it’s hilarious and beyond petty, but whatever. 

Some of this stuff is so absurd, it’s dumb to even address it. At one point, I had people accusing me of being a drug addict and need to have a bullet put in me...for being back logged.

I don’t have legal issues...any I did have I beat or took care of them, mostly owing the tax man for deductions when I spent most of my money making sure people had jobs.

I have no idea what my reputation around town is, don’t care, I mean, I’ve had some personal disputes with some people, who think the best way to get someone back for being called out on some terrible behaviour is pr campaigns to ruin your reputation...par for the course in a small town.

I’m not sure who’s seeing me riding my bike, since I rarely do, I mean, I try, but it’s rather infrequent...and even then, it’s near my house, so I have an idea of who’s posting this. The cast came off in the summer of 2017, it’s nerve damage...doing things supposedly helps.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

troyhead said:


> It’s not the first time he’s marked his pickups as sold out. This has been going on for a while, and so I’ll take credit as the original whistle blower.
> Is it okay to warn others about a bad company to deal with?
> 
> But seriously, I wrote that post almost 2.5 years ago, and had been having trouble with Sanford for almost a year before that. It prompted Nathan to write his “self immolation” thread, and he started refunding some money (he refunded me at least, but apparently not everyone).
> ...


I marked them as sold out so people couldn’t order through my website..and I’d bill people as they were made....work when I was able to and not get behind.

they’ve been set to sold out and never changed back.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

MarkM said:


> This fellow must have mental health issues or substance abuse problems? Social media is capable of destroying legitimate companies , how does he manage to keep starting up?
> 
> It's too bad, sounds like he has a decent product.


I mean, sure. If you get overworked, grow too fast, get pulled in a million directions..doing 15 jobs, not being able to manage the workload...have a bunch of personal problems, family drama...then mangle your arm, lose your ability to work, have people pile on while you can’t do anything about it and get epically overwhelmed...yeah, you might have some mental health issues.

I’m not gonna blame anyone for how things went...it’s on me, but it’s been a rough couple years. Dealt with stuff, things are good, trying to get back to work...and right the ship, take care of anyone that got caught up in the wreckage...which isn’t easy when people are looking to burn you at the stake the first chance they get.

yep, things got f’d up...I tried to solve them the best I could...and I’m still working at it the best I can.

Dom got his money back...the minute he asked fir a refund...after thinking I got his 47 Sunday text messages. It happens I guess.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Until they get taken too and then wind up on this thread.


There’s a degree of difference between getting taken and not getting products in a timely fashion. Mainly intent 

I’ve refunded everyone who’s asked...which wasn’t easy.

a couple years of wondering if you’ll have feeling in your fingers on any given day, literally having your ability to work be random, maybe depending on the weather...and then trying to cope with the idea of not being able to ever make pickups again, yeah, it wasn’t easy.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

My name is Dom not Don. Get it straight. As well as your story.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

troyhead said:


> It’s not the first time he’s marked his pickups as sold out. This has been going on for a while, and so I’ll take credit as the original whistle blower.
> Is it okay to warn others about a bad company to deal with?
> 
> But seriously, I wrote that post almost 2.5 years ago, and had been having trouble with Sanford for almost a year before that. It prompted Nathan to write his “self immolation” thread, and he started refunding some money (he refunded me at least, but apparently not everyone).
> ...


other than Dom here, who got his refund the minute he asked, no one has waited for things they paid for.

I don’t charge people until their pickups are ready to ship, I get them done as I can.

Dom didn’t get a reply to his weekend text bombs and went on a spree, posting scam alerts everywhere...just because he couldn’t reach me on a weekend...he got his money back the moment I saw he was losing his sh1t over this.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

Dom Polito said:


> My name is Dom not Don. Get it straight. As well as your story.


Autocorrect.

dom, how long did you wait for a refund?

literally, 47 texts messages,that you accused me of reading, while I had left my phone somewhere for a couple of days.

I’m not gonna try to convince you that you were in the wrong...I’m just stating, your issue was solved the instant I could do it.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Is that the story your going with? I don't even need to comment. I'll let your past customers reply.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

Dom Polito said:


> Is that the story your going with? I don't even need to comment. I'll let your past customers reply.


Dom, I got my phone back and every single thing on it had blown up from your texts, Facebook messages, posts...literally everything. That was on a weekend, I sent your money back that Monday afternoon.

I’m sorry. You got your refund. I made you whole and took care of it.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

It would appear that mr pink has registered on multiple guitar sites, strictly posting things about me..and nothing else.

I know who mr pink is or at least friends with...and this has nothing to do with guitars or business.

this is personal drama....if I’m right, there’s no furry like a women scorned. Good grief some people are so petty.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Sanford Magnetics said:


> other than Dom here, who got his refund the minute he asked, no one has waited for things they paid for.


Well, that’s not quite true. I waited over a year, and then several weeks to get a refund (which I eventually did, after posting here and then you wrote the “Self Immolation” thread).


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

troyhead said:


> Well, that’s not quite true. I waited over a year, and then several weeks to get a refund (which I eventually did, after posting here and then you wrote the “Self Immolation” thread).


I should add, since that whole fiasco. When it was looking like my arm wasn’t healing...I completely shut things down. The order page on my website was set to sold out in 2017.

And yes, you did wait a long time. Yours would have been one of the orders that was late getting done...then the accident happened, which I really only expected to be 6-8 weeks.

I’m pretty sure you got your refund in 2017?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Sanford Magnetics I wish you luck in getting your business back running. I hope you have things in your life sorted out as well! 2020 was not a good year to many folks and has effected a great number of people negativily.start out slow, don't over commit and follow through with your customers and you will be successful.

Take care!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Do I have to wait a week for the next episode or are they all available for download/streaming immediately?

Asking for a friend ......................


----------

